# Brew Belt on Glass Carboy



## Flem (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever broken a glass carboy using a Brew Belt?
The manufacturer doesn't recommend using it on glass but I haven't heard of anyone having a problem with breakage.
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike, we all do it all the time. Never heard of anyone having issues.


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2011)

I ditto that.
I have one now on glass


----------



## Brian (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope I do it all the time and never had an issue...


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2011)

About the only time you might really have a potential problem would be if you were cold stabilizing the carboy and had it stored at say 25 degrees and you brought it in from the cold and slapped a brew belt right on it without letting it warm back up to room temp.

I can't even think of why someone might want to even do that but it probably needs to be said at least. :>


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2011)

Been using them on glass for many years with no problems but I do beleiev nmany years ago someone put one on a cold carboy and it cracked like a windshield can when very hot air is blown onto it when its bone cold.


----------

